# Synchro contacts iPhone avec contacts Outlook (local)



## Titeuf208 (24 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai essayé de trouver un cas similaire au mien, mais j'ai sans doute mal cherché. Il ya  eu certains cas approchant, mais pas suffisamment pour me permettre de résoudre mon problème. 
Voilà, possédant un iPhone, iPad, Apple Watch etc, sur la partie ordinateur je suis resté sur un PC Windows par habitude et à cause de certains logiciels pour le travail n'existant pas sur Mac OS.
J'ai même un MacBook Pro TB 2016 très peu utilisé jusqu'à présent. Nouvelle année, nouvelle résolution, j'ai décidé de switcher totalement sur MacOS.

Sur Windows je synchronisais mon iPhone avec iTunes, et les contacts avec les contacts Outlook (sur Office 365) en local (je trouvais ca plus facile à gérer en local. Tout fonctionnait à merveille. 
Sur Mac, j'ai récupéré tout mon Office 365, mon Outlook, mes emails, mes contacts, tout va bien.
Maintenant je veux synchroniser mon iPhone sur le Mac (il est sous Catalina pour le moment). iTunes n'existe plus, la synchronisation se fait avec le Finder. Or j'ai beau chercher dans les options, je ne peux plus synchroniser mes contacts que avec Contacts du Mac, ou une sauvegarde iCloud. Or j'ai 2000 contacts avec beaucoup de renseignements sur Outlook et je préférerais continuer à les laisser sur Outlook car je m'en sers beaucoup professionnellement (intégration pour les emails etc). Y-a-t-il une possibilité ? Ou je suis condamné à remettre tout sur Contacts ?
J'ai essayé un peu Contacts et on est quand même loin des possibilités de classement, tri, recherche, richesse des champs qu'on peut avoir sur Outlook.

Merci de m'avoir lu jusqu'ici


----------



## Oizo (24 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part mes contacts professionnels sur Outlook sont synchronisés avec mon iPhone.

Pour ceci je vais dans réglages -> contacts -> comptes, puis sur le compte Exchange j'active contacts.


----------



## Titeuf208 (24 Janvier 2022)

Oizo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ma part mes contacts professionnels sur Outlook sont synchronisés avec mon iPhone.
> 
> Pour ceci je vais dans réglages -> contacts -> comptes, puis sur le compte Exchange j'active contacts.


Merci Oizo pour la réponse. Effectivement je n'y avais pas pensé, c'est une bonne solution. Mais je n'ai pas Exchange. 
Mais avoir mes contacts géré par Outlook Contact (en ligne sur Microfot 365) est un moindre mal, même si ce n'est pas en local. Je cherche encore le moyen de transférer tous les Contacts Outlook en local sur le Outlook Contacts sans perdre trop d'infos (notamment les photos de contacts.


----------

